# How many Siblings do you have ?



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2018)

How many siblings do you have?...Are you still close , or do you lead separate lives?


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 5, 2018)

*Two older brothers.  I lost one two years ago, the middle one.  My oldest brother (15 years my senior) were never really close. Probably due to the vast age difference.  He moved out of the house for college when I was 2.  But in more recent years we keep in contact more by email or phone, though not as much phone any more as he has some hearing loss now.  We live in different states, so are not face to face often at all.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2018)

Had 4  R. I.P.
.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2018)

Never had any.


----------



## Lara (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm still close with my 2 sisters. My oldest is out there trying to save the world and married to a dentist.
My younger sister is a fabric artist and married to a woodworker. Both creative and fun.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2018)

I had two brothers but lost one when I was a teenager. I wasn’t really close to my older brother but due to my parents aging we had our very first heart to heart talk and we are actually quite close now . :grin:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm the only one but I have a cousin who lived with us for a few years when I was growing up and we are very close. We consider ourselves brother and sister.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 5, 2018)

Had 5, 1 present. 2 passed in their 30's , two passed on in their 40's.  So far, I've lived the longest and one of my brothers is still alive, he's the baby of the siblings.

I was very close to my sisters, they were my rocks, they live on in my memories and often in my dreams.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 5, 2018)

Two; older sister and brother.   They both live quite a distance from us, but I remain very close to my sister.   We own RVs and take trips together at least twice a year.    Love my brother but we don't keep in close touch for some reason.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2018)

Lost my baby sister to MS and she was 68, a couple yrs ago.

Middle child, brother is on the East Coast and he was always the black sheep of the family...never around once he moved on with his life.  He's 75 I think.  I'm oldest at 80 and moved to CA over 50 yrs ago.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 5, 2018)

Only sibling  was an older sister,  but she died several  years  ago.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 5, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I had two brothers but lost one when I was a teenager. I wasn’t really close to my older brother but due to my parents aging we had our very first heart to heart talk and we are actually quite close now . :grin:



Same with me except that I have had only one brother. I wish I had a sister, too, but back when my dad was in the U.S. army he and another recruit when they were in Germany right after WW11, were assigned to do some cleaning which involved some kind of chemical which caused the two of them to develop Hepatitis B. My dad was in the hospital for months which even made the ceiling turn yellow. He survived, but his companion in this terrible experience died. So, after that no more babies. My dad is now 91, so I guess it's some kind of miracle.


----------



## Chucktin (Sep 5, 2018)

One half-brother I never met (Father's first marriage), one older brother, one sister, and a step brother.
We are not a especially social family but my sister keeps us appraised of family news on a irregular basis.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2018)

There are 4 of us full blood siblings... one half brother ( fathers' previous marriage a lot older than me)  and 2 steps.

One full blood sister and the 2 steps live 5 minutes drive from me.. I have nothing to do with the steps.. One brother lives in another country, and one brother and sister live way up north.. we're not close... none of us!!


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2018)

It's amazing how some are closer to friends than family members....tells you something, we can't pick  family but do pick friends.  ummmmm


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> It's amazing how some are closer to friends than family members....



Dysfunctional upbringing has a lot to do with it many cases...certainly mine!!


----------



## Chucktin (Sep 5, 2018)

I think we must keep in mind that we who contribute to these forms are a subset of the population.





hollydolly said:


> Dysfunctional upbringing has a lot to do with it many cases...certainly mine!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 5, 2018)

My older sister,Mary lives in England,we've never been close,we email each other every couple of months. The last time I saw her was 6 yrs ago when our youngest nephew graduated from high school.I talked to her last summer when she came 'across the pond' to visit our brother&see friends
My younger brother,JOhn lives in Rye,NY{burb of NYC} We are very close,talk every Sun.Last Oct,JOhn&eldest nephew,Jay came home for 48hrs,they were here to attend Bflo Bills-Tampa Bay Bucaneers{Jay's fav team} football game.We went out to dinner Sat night.I usually go to John's for thanksgiving depending on the weather Sue


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 5, 2018)

Have two younger brothers....one passed and the other is estranged to me....


----------



## grahamg (Sep 5, 2018)

I have one brother and five sisters, and for reasons too complicated to go into here I'm only really on speaking terms with half of them now.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 5, 2018)

I have 2 older brothers - talked with both of them on the phone over this past week.  Probably talk 3 or 4 times a year or more.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Dysfunctional upbringing has a lot to do with it many cases...certainly mine!!



I think in mine, it's all of us moving away from the  homestead roots.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Dysfunctional upbringing has a lot to do with it many cases...certainly mine!!


Yep!


----------



## Kadee (Sep 5, 2018)

I was the eldest of 8 ..5 of them being 1/2 brothers / sisters 

3 are deceased
one full,brother at 14 in 1964 ( I was 18 at the time ) 
1/2 sister at 50, 12 years ago (cancer) 
1/2 brother 4 months ago  64 ( cancer) 

Since I left home at 18 we have never been close due to a dysfunctional family involving way to much drinking and neglect
resulting in many of the 1/2 siblings growing up in foster homes after I left home at 18 as I was their baby sitter / cook / cleaner 
as a result we hardly know one another


----------



## IKE (Sep 5, 2018)

Four half sisters.....two from my dad and his second wife and two from my mom and her second husband.

They all live several states away and we don't keep in contact with each other.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Same with me except that I have had only one brother. I wish I had a sister, too, but back when my dad was in the U.S. army he and another recruit when they were in Germany right after WW11, were assigned to do some cleaning which involved some kind of chemical which caused the two of them to develop Hepatitis B. My dad was in the hospital for months which even made the ceiling turn yellow. He survived, but his companion in this t
> errible experience died. So, after that no more babies. My dad is now 91, so I guess it's some kind of miracle.



I’m sorry to learn this Olivia. I wish I had a sister also. 
That photo was taken in England in about 1962. Both my parents were in the RAF when they met. My mother was an Air Traffic Control  Assistant  and forget I what my dad did but they met & both drove motorcycles.
My mom’s father was a prisoner of war for 5 years and when he was released, he apparently wasn’t the same and turned into an alcoholic. He had ptsd and never fully recovered. Then she lost her mom at 9 years old and both brothers. One died from getting a football in his stomach and the other was killed at war. My mom doesn’t talk about it much but I don’t think she had a happy life which is sad. 

My dad was an only child but apparently came from a large family. He talks about uncles he knew but we didn’t know any of them since our family became segregated when we moved to a Canada. He will be 89 in a few months. 

Since they are getting old I want to get copies of all their pictures just in case I can’t later. Unfortunately I don’t have many pictures but here’s another one I found of us all together.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a brother who is 80.
A sister who is 79. 
A sister who is 69.
I am 68.
A sister who is 63.

My sister who is 79 is currently hospitalized in ICU and when she is released in a day or two,will be going on Hospice. We knew this was coming but I am heartbroken all the same. She was like my 2nd mom as a kid. My mom always worked swing shift so Nancy took care of us until our dad got home and helped him out with us the rest of the night. She has always been our family`s rock. She is going to be leaving a very big hole in our family.

I am very close to my brother-.we talk on the phone weekly,he makes it to our grandson`s football games whenever he can and hubby plays golf with him regularly. He lives 3 hours away but we make it a point to get together often.

My 69 yo sister and I are good friends but don`t see each other often as she lives 5 hours away-and her life is showing dogs so she is on the road doing that all the time.

My youngest sister and I are best friends and she moved here to live close to us a couple of years ago. She is remarrying her exhusband from whom she has been divorced for close to 20 years,and the four of us did everything together before. So we have been having fun doing stuff together again.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 5, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I have a brother who is 80.
> A sister who is 79.
> A sister who is 69.
> I am 68.
> ...


So sorry about your sister in ICU.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 5, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I’m sorry to learn this Olivia. I wish I had a sister also.
> That photo was taken in England in about 1962. Both my parents were in the RAF when they met. My mother was an Air Traffic Control  Assistant  and forget I what my dad did but they met & both drove motorcycles.
> My mom’s father was a prisoner of war for 5 years and when he was released, he apparently wasn’t the same and turned into an alcoholic. He had ptsd and never fully recovered. Then she lost her mom at 9 years old and both brothers. One died from getting a football in his stomach and the other was killed at war. My mom doesn’t talk about it much but I don’t think she had a happy life which is sad.
> 
> ...



Yes, and thank you, Keesha. Thank goodness my parents started a family when they were young. My mom turned 20 two days after I was born, and my brother was born a little over a year later.  My dad was still 21 when I was born. 

Your poor mom really had it rough in her life with what happened to her mom and dad. When I think about it, how many people really get through their childhood and later in life unscathed. We just don't know about other human beings among us and what so many go through. 

Good idea to gather what you can regarding your family. It's worth it. Really great looking kids you were and I can tell great personalities, too. :sentimental:


----------



## oldal (Sep 5, 2018)

Only child here.......


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2018)

I have one sister.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 6, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Yes, and thank you, Keesha. Thank goodness my parents started a family when they were young. My mom turned 20 two days after I was born, and my brother was born a little over a year later.  My dad was still 21 when I was born.
> 
> Your poor mom really had it rough in her life with what happened to her mom and dad. When I think about it, how many people really get through their childhood and later in life unscathed. We just don't know about other human beings among us and what so many go through.
> 
> Good idea to gather what you can regarding your family. It's worth it. Really great looking kids you were and I can tell great personalities, too. :sentimental:



Yes it certainly WAS a good idea that your parents  chose to have children when they did otherwise you may not have existed. 
My parents were a bit older when they had me. My mom was 25 and my dad 30. 

My mom did have it  rough but so did I and many others. We all go through our own tragedies in life that we have to ultimately deal with but as you can see from the pictures, it builds character. :lofl:

Thanks Olivia.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 6, 2018)

There were 3 of us. I was the baby with an older brother and older sister. My Brother was 13 yrs old when my sister was born and 15yrs old when I was born. Sadly now it is only me and my sister.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 6, 2018)

I am an only child and my wife had one sister who passed away suddenly at 51. 

 We have been blessed with 4 kids, all of whom have stayed in the region and are very close to us and each other.  They have produced 13 grandkids and now 8 great grandkids.  With the exception of one grandson and his wife, they all live in the area and we all "mix and match" on a daily, weekly, or monthly basis.  Our 3 girls, and our son's wife get together each year  for a "girls week-end" and spend a week-end at the cottage in Maine and the grandkids are also close.

As I've aged, I wish that I'd had siblings but fortunately my off-spring have filled the gap and made our latter years wonderfully enjoyable.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 6, 2018)

It seems you made up for being an only child Dave. Lol
Good for you. You sound like you have  a wonderful family.


----------



## Knight (Sep 6, 2018)

Had 3 brothers, all dead before reaching age 62. Mother, father and the 3 brothers smoked a lot & all died from lung cancer. I used to smoke, but quit when the price of cigarettes went from 80 cents a carton to $1.20 at the Navy PX. Reason to quit, needed that money to buy baby food for our newborn son. I can't believe we lived on $198.00 a month.


----------



## twinkles (Sep 6, 2018)

i have 2 sisters and 1 brother----the oldest died at 68 the youngest at 80 my brother just turned 78 we talk about 3x a year


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 6, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson:   Interesting that you all stayed close by.  Nice gang of family.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 6, 2018)

Seven living brothers, five sisters. Oldest brother died recently. Sort of close to one brother (I was 17 when he was born). We keep in touch at least weekly via phone and FB. The other brothers and sisters? I was enough older than they so that they grew up without me at home. I rarely hear from any of them unless contact is initiated by me. When DH was still alive and we lived in the UP, we saw each other often. Maybe out of sight is out of mind; they all still have each other so it's not likely that I'm much missed. The brother who died this past winter left the area at age 18 but returned at least once a year to visit for a few weeks at a time. I was gone for 30+ years before visiting the first time. None of them ever kept in touch with me, although I sent birthday and holiday cards without fail all those years. Never got one in return.

There was a family get together in July for a memorial service for the brother who died. I didn't know about it until it was history, nor did the brother with whom I'm close. A well-kept secret in a town that has a population of less than 5,000.
​


----------



## AprilT (Sep 6, 2018)

My condolences to all those who lost loved ones recently.


----------



## toffee (Sep 11, 2018)

there was 7 of us kids ... me being the youngest , 4 left now   close as in e mailing as they are abroad ..


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2018)

Seven kids. But then again most families used to be big. 
Sorry for your loss


----------

